# BBBY - Bed Bath & Beyond Inc. (NASDAQ)



## TheUnknown (10 January 2014)

Anyone have this in there portfolio or trade it? Here is what happened I entered a trade on the 23/12/13 going long bbby held it until 8th of jan closed it for a small profit. I looked at the price yesterday and my jaw dropped the thing dropped by 13% can't seem to understand why it dropped so much in a single day? anyone know how I can get info on it?


----------



## BlindSquirrel (2 August 2019)

I've just given this falling knife a go. In at $9.25 USD. Wish me luck!
The Investors Podcast plugged it last week, outlining its price vs cash flow and peers as well as corporate restructuring and slashing overheads. I hope it keeps throwing off dividends!
If they can post a positive earnings result then I think it will re-rate.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (22 October 2019)

UPDATE - currently looking the goods (NO JINX!)
Last closing was at 13.07. I wish I'd've waited a bit longer but if I truly waited for it to break above the resistance the entry point would have been around the same place.


----------

